# Time to get ORGANIZED!



## Austin_Smoker (Feb 11, 2010)

I just realized that I'M OUT OF ROOM IN MY HUMIDOR!!! I guess it's time to start smoking more than I buy. 

Any suggestions out there as to how you organize your desktop humidor would be helpful. I like to keep my A.Fuente Shrine on the top shelf (Opus X's, Lost Cities, Hemingway's, Anejo, & God of Fires are on the way this week). I've got more smokes on the way and need to maximize space.

Maybe toro's and longer sticks on one side and then robusto's on the other??? Any suggestions?


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

You have to get BIGGER or you eventually have to start piling them in. After there is no room to just pile them on top of each other then you have to take out the divider and just start stacking form the bottom up.
Other than that [which is novice level tetris] .......

COOLER
BIGGER Humi
COOLER
Walk in conversion
COOLER


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> You have to get BIGGER or you eventually have to start piling them in. After there is no room to just pile them on top of each other then you have to take out the divider and just start stacking form the bottom up.
> Other than that [which is novice level tetris] .......
> 
> COOLER
> ...


this


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

First off, you have an entire layer left on the top shelf and maybe on the botton too. Get rid of that coffin. All they do is take up space. Next on the chopping block would be the dividers. I'm sure I could get at least another 20 sticks in there. Arrange smokes according to size and adjust direction/orientation to accommodate.

Becoming expert at cigar tetris is part and parcel to this hobby.


----------



## J0eybb (Feb 26, 2010)

Cooler!


----------



## Austin_Smoker (Feb 11, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> First off, you have an entire layer left on the top shelf and maybe on the botton too. Get rid of that coffin. All they do is take up space. Next on the chopping block would be the dividers. I'm sure I could get at least another 20 sticks in there. Arrange smokes according to size and adjust direction/orientation to accommodate.
> 
> Becoming expert at cigar tetris is part and parcel to this hobby.


That's probably a good call. I've also got a "Liberty 2009" coffin on the bottom. I didn't think about ditching those.

I was trying to keep light & dark wrappers seperated, just for quicker grabbing, but it's proving that has become a bit of a pain in the ass. the divider to the connecticut shades is a waste of space.

I've got 10- God of Fires coming in this week + 5 misc.

I'll see if I can match at least 15, of your 20, claim!  Hopefully you're right.

Thanks!

B.


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

I was thinking about how to get better organized when I move into my new humi. I'm thinking about buying some wide ribbon, and "bundling" my 5 and 10 packs together. This way, they're in nicely divided groups, and might be easier to sort through. This is all a theory at the moment, but right now I've got to really dig to find some of the stuff in the bottom of mine, and I don't like it.


----------



## Ducrider (Feb 4, 2010)

I have a Vicksburg, which is about two cubic feet, with four trays on top of a larger space in the bottom -- still novice level tetris.  I put anything I buy by the box in the bottom. There is room down there for quite a few boxes (relatively speaking) depending on how I pile them in. If I buy 10-15 of anything, they go down there too. 

Anything I have 1-5 of go in the trays on top, organized either by brand or size. Right now I have one tray that is larger singles like churchills or lanceros. I snagged a few CAO and Torano samplers/five-packs, so they fill another tray, another tray is mostly Olivas, and another tray is an assortment of different sticks. Of course, premium sticks I like seeing every time I look at my humi go on a top tray ala your Fuente shrine.


----------



## deep (Mar 13, 2009)

Ducrider said:


> Of course, premium sticks I like seeing every time I look at my humi go on a top tray ala your Fuente shrine.


I have been working on the tetris the last couple weeks in both my humi's...although I am the opposite with the premium stuff..I have a layer of Opus X at the bottom covered by that paper thin cedar...I like to "forget" about them and dig one out every once in a blue moon.


----------



## TrippMc4 (Jan 22, 2010)

One other option that you may not have though of is to pack up a few of those cigars on the top shelf and send them to me!!!

(solves your space problem, right???)


----------



## cubicdissection (Jan 10, 2010)

Meh, that thing's barely half full


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Don't ignore the cooler advice. If I had it to do over again, I'd have one humidor to smoke from and a large cooler, instead of the wall of humidors I now have. You might consider starting to amass the supplies you'll need for a cooler now. Start collecting cedar pieces and empty boxes from B&Ms, get some beads, Oust fan coming, etc. Then, if you actually do overflow, set up the cooler and buy four boxes of cigars quick and you're all set.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

I did some serious cooler tetris yesterday to make room for summer. Another humi is in the mix though.


----------



## Ducrider (Feb 4, 2010)

Just saw this on:

Cigarbid.com Auctions - Lot 858769

That would solve your problems. Or perhaps create new ones. :evil:


----------



## Austin_Smoker (Feb 11, 2010)

Ducrider said:


> Just saw this on:
> 
> Cigarbid.com Auctions - Lot 858769
> 
> That would solve your problems. Or perhaps create new ones. :evil:


OHHH... Now this is bad news!!! 

Showed it to the wife and she said, "that's really nice. You could put it near the bar area."

My response..... utter shock and disbelief!!! :banana:


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

Austin_Smoker said:


> OHHH... Now this is bad news!!!
> 
> Showed it to the wife and she said, "that's really nice. You could put it near the bar area."
> 
> My response..... utter shock and disbelief!!! :banana:


Go for it BLAKE!! GO, GO, GO!!!:typing::typing::typing:


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

im in agreeableness with the cooler folks. get it up & going & then just chunk em in there when ya get em. a year from now you will have some nice surprises when you go digging in it.


----------



## Ducrider (Feb 4, 2010)

Austin_Smoker said:


> OHHH... Now this is bad news!!!
> 
> Showed it to the wife and she said, "that's really nice. You could put it near the bar area."
> 
> My response..... utter shock and disbelief!!! :banana:


Nice! :smoke: I really like the traditional wood cabinet humidor. I'd love to have a big cabinet, but sometimes discretion is the better part of valor.


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

Austin_Smoker said:


> I just realized that I'M OUT OF ROOM IN MY HUMIDOR!!! I guess it's time to start smoking more than I buy.
> 
> Any suggestions out there as to how you organize your desktop humidor would be helpful. I like to keep my A.Fuente Shrine on the top shelf (Opus X's, Lost Cities, Hemingway's, Anejo, & God of Fires are on the way this week). I've got more smokes on the way and need to maximize space.
> 
> Maybe toro's and longer sticks on one side and then robusto's on the other??? Any suggestions?


When I was running out of space in my humi before I got my wineador, I put the larger sticks on the bottom and the smaller sticks on top. That way I had extra room to jimmy more sticks in length-wise from the space provided by robustos and whatnot. Just try experimenting until you find something that works or save your brain cells and just get a cooler or wine fridge


----------



## Austin_Smoker (Feb 11, 2010)

Making some progress!!! Removed the "Cigar Family '09" coffin and double stacked the first shelf, unfortunately I can't line them all the way across bc the humidifier gets in the way.

Bottom is coming together also! Thanks for all the recommendations! :grouphug:


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

Wow that is looking really sharp!


----------



## lakeeden1 (Feb 28, 2010)

That is a work of art!


----------

